# Blue or Gold Rams?



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Me and a buddy have been arguing about these rams he got the other day. Im trying to tell this dude that these are blue rams. I have had Gold and Blue and these look nothing like the solid colored golds I owned. He said they were labeled "Gold rams" so he thinks thats what they are. I believe they were just mislabeled. So Gold or Blue?


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

Definitely a Blue Ram.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Blue


----------

